# Container costs



## beswick35 (May 10, 2012)

Hello 
Could anyone tell how much it would cost to ship my stuff from west midlands to gold coast or the best way
Thanks


----------



## arbrodin (Sep 13, 2012)

beswick35 said:


> Hello
> Could anyone tell how much it would cost to ship my stuff from west midlands to gold coast or the best way
> Thanks


Hi, did you manage to sort yourself out? We are looking into moving from the west midland to either Melbourne or Sydney, any advice would be greatly appreciated


----------



## beswick35 (May 10, 2012)

Hello 

Our container came today I'm the snow we used pickfords in the end they came day before and packed out stuff that we didn't so far so good for 20ft container door to door £3900 we will see in 6 to 8 weeks time but I must say so far Pickfords was good for us


----------



## arbrodin (Sep 13, 2012)

Thanks for that. We are only just starting to look into everything. Good luck with your move


----------



## Andrews (Dec 6, 2012)

Containers Costs may vary on the prizes that you need for the services. Container prices are also very competitive for every container company.


----------



## tonyd (Aug 21, 2013)

Can anyone suggest websites where I could start looking for containers? I have been given a cap of 15,000 dollars for relocation but that has to include our dog's costs which are 5,000 of that so have the remainder for a container - I might be able to get hold of a container, does anyone know which companies I would contact to ship it for me? Or is it wise to pay extra for door to door service?

Lot of questions in one post there!!!


----------



## bmacavanza (Jul 17, 2013)

Contact allied pickford. They are excellent to do business with. You don't buy a sea container. You are paying for the sea freight.


----------



## tonyd (Aug 21, 2013)

bmacavanza said:


> Contact allied pickford. They are excellent to do business with. You don't buy a sea container. You are paying for the sea freight.


Thanks bmacavanza, are they a uk company? I assume that you mean you take your goods direct to the ship to be loaded?

T


----------



## SimoneMondino (Aug 28, 2013)

there is a website for know "container costs" from Italy?


----------



## bmacavanza (Jul 17, 2013)

I am not sure. They are a removalists here in Australia and they manage everything for you. Just like what they did to me.

My suggestion, find a removalists from your country, then Allied will manage your cargo once it arrive here. It is cheaper that way.



tonyd said:


> Thanks bmacavanza, are they a uk company? I assume that you mean you take your goods direct to the ship to be loaded?
> 
> T


----------

